# Stands For Creative Inspire 5200 Surround Speakers



## daumaster (Jan 5, 2005)

Could anyone suggest good Indian made speaker stands for the Creative Inspire 5200 5.1 speaker system's two rear surround speakers ? The Creative stands are 
way too expensive.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 7, 2005)

*a question*

Sorry to disturb, but I have a creative 4.1 4400. is the 5200 a real improvement over the 4.1s? Also, how much did you pay for them? 

Milind


----------



## daumaster (Jan 7, 2005)

I will be buying them any day now. Price is around Rs 4500/- in New Delhi. Improvement over 4.1 set up is you have an extra satellite for enjoying 5.1 Dolby Digital/DTS encoded movies. You will need to connect your DVD ROM audio out via a SPDIF cable to your mobo or soundcard input to get the 5.1 output. In 4.1 set up, you need to just connect the DVD ROM audio out through an analog cable to the mobo or soundcard input.


----------



## theraven (Jan 7, 2005)

i dun get it man i clearly remember this topic 3 days back and ppl replying
where did it go ?
anyways U HAVE TO GET CUSTOM MADE STANDS
u arent gonna get stands from a "company" for ur creative speakers
so just goto ur nearest grill waala and ask him to make u a set
id rather u wall mount them instead of get floor stands actually


----------



## daumaster (Jan 9, 2005)

Will the speaker cables be long enough for wall mounting them ? If the cables are to be extended, where will I get cables of the same specifications ?


----------



## theraven (Jan 9, 2005)

ull have to measure the speaker wires
as for extension cable .. just goto any ELECTRONIC shop and ask for SPEAKER CABLES in lay mans terms
theres just one kind of them 
ull also get necessary plugs at an electronics shop .. IF needed ! 
that is if ur speaker cable ends have plugs instead of wires
these speakers use RCA connectors
so ull need 2 female rca and 2 male rca plugs. ..

[EDIT]
sorry u arent form mumbai so the shops info wont matter


----------

